# Hazard



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Found this guy in Meijers  I named him Hazard because he is the angriest fish i've seen...constantly flaring and acting like a tough guy!


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Oooer...what a pretty boy! Me likey. :-D


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's super handsome!!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I LOVE your betta names! <3

Hazard sounds and loks like a cool fish and his name is awesome!


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice fish. Love the name.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

very nice crowntail love the name


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

I love the one pic where he has his mouth wide open staring at his refection! Too Funny!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is beautiful!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!! I like the name!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

What a tough guy he is!! I miss my tough guy.... Even before he died he was a fighter!!

What a great *meijers find!

*probably spelled that wrong LOL


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

LOVE HIM!
His name suits him!!!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

thanks everyone  He sure has a big personality..i love him!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

He's very handsome!!! :]]] I love his name! It sounds like it fits him xD


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

Looks almost exactly like my Metallica...cool fishies.


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Now there's an interesting lookin fella. Congratulations!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool fish!


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

WOW, what a cutie!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love him.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

nice looking fish


----------

